# 7STW Any one?



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any one shoot the 7 STW, and like to share some good load info with me? I am looking to shoot 162 A-Max, and 180 Berger VLD. I have info for the Hornady, but nothing for Berger. Thanks!


----------

